# Ein paar Bauernregeln



## Berggeist1963 (14 Aug. 2010)

1. Fällt der Knecht im März vom Dach
fällt für ihn der Maitanz flach.
2. Schläft der Knecht mit einer Ente
spart er reichlich Alimente.
3. Erwacht der Knecht im Hühnerhaus
geht man von einem Blackout aus.
4. Tritt der Knecht in einen Fladen
zieren Tupfer seine Waden.
5. Hat der Melker klamme Pfoten
gibt´s im Euter schon mal Knoten.
6. Der Melker schwebt auf rosa Wolken
wird er selber mal gemolken.
7. Läuft der Melker volle Pulle
war die Kuh wohl doch ein Bulle.
8. Sitzt die Magd mal auf der Kuh
langt der Knecht gern zweimal zu.
9. Melkt der Melker mal ´nen Stier
ist das ungewohnt fürs Tier.
10. Schafft der Melker sieben Eimer
war die Kuh wohl Mutter Beimer.
Ist kein Tropfen in dem Ding
war die Kuh wohl Else Kling.


----------



## armin (23 Aug. 2010)

toll :thx:


----------

